# Gartloch Asylum, Glasgow - August 2012



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

Recently went on a road trip with jfrsteve and partly with a non-member around Scotland, doing almost 700 miles in 3 days visiting some of the must see places in the area before they disappear!

My second visit to Gartloch this year was solely to visit to one room I missed previously, the recreation hall, which was easy to find, quite a different story getting too it however! (please note some pics are from April on my first visit)

A short note to other explorers who have ventured around this room to take different shots, you have much bigger balls than i do! There must be at least a 20ft drop from the first floor and there are no floorboards left, just some old doors laying across the floor joists (not very big either) and sound deadening to move along, I think I got about 10feet from the access hole which was an adventure in itself.

If your planning on going, go soon, in my opinion this room might not be there for much longer!

Gartloch closed in 1996 paving the way for remaining building to be converted into apartments, however the conversion seems to have halted, but the sales people werent too happy with ourselves having a look around the outside, so maybe signs movement again!

I won't go into the of the history as there are many better reports than this one! Have a wee search.



The Main Frontage Building, very imposing, but sadly just a shell!

































The Hospital Wing











































The Administration Building








The Recreation Building











































Thanks for looking, any comments / criticism apprecaitde


----------



## King_cooper (Aug 30, 2012)

This looks like a really good find !


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 30, 2012)

amazing. especially liked the photo of the ceiling buckled in with huge wads of insulation threatening to fall.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful! Lovely photos too! That ceiling is lush! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## kamcdaniel (Aug 30, 2012)

My jaw dropped when I viewed these images! What a beautiful, detailed structure.....I am so happy I chose your post to look at first, as this was my first visit. I am now hooked and will visit here often.


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

kamcdaniel said:


> My jaw dropped when I viewed these images! What a beautiful, detailed structure.....I am so happy I chose your post to look at first, as this was my first visit. I am now hooked and will visit here often.



Thanks for the kind words, am glad you will continue to browse here, the quality of images posted here are truly excellent some of these supposed amateurs put experts to shame! One of the best sites on the web for explorers!


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 30, 2012)

*Very nice, some crackin shots there...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful building they had better hurry up with the development,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning place, and some excellent shots!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 31, 2012)

Think the chimney actually fell in last winter or previous due to snow but didn't know it had fell into the dinning area underneath. There has been no work here for quite some time, really is a shame as it was a beautiful hospital from the picture i seen years back before the connecting corridors and stuff where Knocked down. something else that people might finding interesting is that the stage with the Glasgow coat of arms is one of the few that is at the side mounted in relation to the hall layout 

Did you not do the tower ?


----------



## Stussy (Aug 31, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Think the chimney actually fell in last winter or previous due to snow but didn't know it had fell into the dinning area underneath. There has been no work here for quite some time, really is a shame as it was a beautiful hospital from the picture i seen years back before the connecting corridors and stuff where Knocked down. something else that people might finding interesting is that the stage with the Glasgow coat of arms is one of the few that is at the side mounted in relation to the hall layout
> 
> Did you not do the tower ?



I have seen photos of the stage but daren't go further into the middle of the room, although the floor was sturdy one wrong step n you fall a long way down.

Dont think the towers are accessible any longer, the half landings of the stairs have been removed internally up too them, been like that for sometime, unless I missed another route?


----------



## Emerald Eve (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, that's the way up.


----------



## Stussy (Aug 31, 2012)

Emerald Eve said:


> Lol, that's the way up.



Ah well, that's not for me then, don't mind heights but don't think I can haul myself round and into a door 4 stories up with nothing but a dead fall down!


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 31, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Think the chimney actually fell in last winter or previous due to snow but didn't know it had fell into the dinning area underneath. There has been no work here for quite some time, really is a shame as it was a beautiful hospital from the picture i seen years back before the connecting corridors and stuff where Knocked down. something else that people might finding interesting is that the stage with the Glasgow coat of arms is one of the few that is at the side mounted in relation to the hall layout
> 
> Did you not do the tower ?





Stussy said:


> I have seen photos of the stage but daren't go further into the middle of the room, although the floor was sturdy one wrong step n you fall a long way down.
> 
> Dont think the towers are accessible any longer, the half landings of the stairs have been removed internally up too them, been like that for sometime, unless I missed another route?



Gartloch was one of my first explores and I've been back about a dozen times. Great shots mate, really enjoying your images. Especially the old hall. It's a shame the state it's falling into, won't be long now before the bell tower comes through the ceiling.

With regards to the comments the developers finances nosedived following the recession, hence work on the site has stalled. (They actually started in 2003). The towers are no longer accessible unless you're insane, even then the doors to the roof are tightly boarded. Bummer. The hall floor though is quite safe towalk accross, just stick to the floor beams


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 31, 2012)

Magnificent place, excellent pics !


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 3, 2012)

Like it, you've covered it well! This is another one on my 'must do bloody soon' list...


----------



## fizzy (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful building, such a shame that they are left to get into this state. 

I hope that at some point in the very near future, someone will come along and spend money on it to have it restored,but doubt that is gonna happen now sadly. It has some of the nicest features i've seen, that ceiling and of course the tower.

Great pics and thanls for sharing!


----------



## Philippa (Dec 4, 2012)

A incredibly beautiful, yet terrifying building.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 5, 2012)

That's quite some building!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks a fab splore, your piks have made us wanna go even more, you;ll have to show us round here next year mate


----------



## Skin ubx (Dec 9, 2012)

Ive not been up here in ages so cant comment about access up towers. I was always in awe of that ceiling - its a sad remant of its former glory now with all the pieces caved in. I was more scared to walk the upper floors of the wards - especially the one they used for the radio station in the "Taking Over the Asylum" programme for TV.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

I love this place! On my list for a while now. Such a beautiful building. Great shots


----------



## Stussy (Dec 10, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Looks a fab splore, your piks have made us wanna go even more, you;ll have to show us round here next year mate



No problems, its a fantastic place! Access is pretty scary but manageable, think I would be braver next time!


----------



## Stussy (Dec 10, 2012)

Skin ubx said:


> Ive not been up here in ages so cant comment about access up towers. I was always in awe of that ceiling - its a sad remant of its former glory now with all the pieces caved in. I was more scared to walk the upper floors of the wards - especially the one they used for the radio station in the "Taking Over the Asylum" programme for TV.



I never knew there was a TV programme based here! What building was that based in? I still haven't done the large ward building at the front of the site, its probably the biggest too!


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 11, 2012)

liking the externals, lovely building


----------

